
Three Up, Three Down about Haskell - potomak
http://engineering.sumall.com/three-up-three-down-about-haskell/
======
yamafaktory
Using stack solves the Haskell ecosystem tooling problem, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10874101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10874101)

